# 2001 - A Case Modyssey



## ASPHIAX (Dec 11, 2011)

2001 - A Case Modyssey

I can still remember the first time I saw the movie when I was 11 years old.

It was on an old black and white antenna tv, the sound turned almost off so my parents wouldnt hear it as I wasnt supposed to be up that late, but it didnt matter... I was there, I was at Clavius Moonbase, I pulled HAL's memory modules, I was the monkey that cracked the skull of the rival leader. This is the movie that got me hooked on SCIFI . Stanley Kubricks's EPIC interpretation of the vastness of space, The sense of reality with which the film is shot, the 2 minute blackscreen intro, the special effects, the far reaching concepts, and good god ... the books by Sir Arthur C Clark were even better!

Anyway, after the build of the USS EURISKO - Intrepid Mark II Class (It only needs a good paintjob) I got in contact with the Dutch Modder Nixjuh. We started talking about our passion for SCIFI on the SCIFI OCD group and he showed me some of his work. His artistic skills are off the charts and we soon started brainstorming on how we could use his drawing and sculpting skills on a tribute pc to one of our favorite movies.

Here's what came out of those sessions :






3D model of the inside of the case

The shape of the Case resembles the Monolith TWA-1 from the movie. We could not keep the 1².2².3² dimensions without making the case huge or to thin for any hardware, so we ended up with a design that was 80cm high, 43 cm wide and 18 cm deep. In real life the monolith shape does come out a bit better then in this 3d render.

So what's inside: (some of these are not confirmed yet)

BlackIce GT Extreme 560 Radiator 

6 x 140 mm fan (4 for the 560 rad and 2 for intake)

Motherboard AMD

watercooled AMD 1090T processor

2 x watercooled 580GTX in SLI mode

2 x SSD

Custom reservoir with picture of Arthur C Clark

Bitspower fittings

Aircooled RAM

1200 Watt PSU






The inside of the case has been designed to resemble the inside of the HAL9000 computer. The scene where Dave Bowman disconnects HAL's memory modules and makes him sing a song as a means of a factory default is nothing short of brilliant.!






The frame will be made of Pine and MDF. We would have liked to use ALU but we dont have any means of working the metal. The visible inside of the case will be designed around a full cover plexiglass sheet covering most of the hardware (creating a closed well ventilated room) with numerous frosted red/white illuminated plexi memory modules and black/red shades to finish it off. The 580GTX 's will be covered by a plexi encasing resembling the HAL9000 interface.






The outside is where Nixjuh will show his considerable talent! Special engravings of 10 of the most impressive scenes from the movie will cover the clean and featureless black metal hood that will be placed over the internal frame. We have something special in mind for the on/off and reset buttons and side window but we cant tell too much about that yet. We can tell you that the casing will be put onto a rocky platform with several USB ports integrated into it and that "the dawn of man" is its main design criteria. We cant tell you how much fun we already have had designing and preparing for the build and hope that you'll be as eager as we are to find out how the concept will evolve and grow.

Here's an update on the work done so far !






ASPHIAX en NIXJUH


----------



## ASPHIAX (Dec 11, 2011)

Ok so here goes !

First, we have changed the buidling material from MDF and PINE to Aluminium. And boy did that make a difference. I build a large part of the frame but the feeling it was to light creeped up on us and after doing some homework we decided to go for alu. This did ment having to invest in some tools but I AM SO HAPPY we did. What a material, I know I will probably never go back to MDF again (except when there's a good reason)

Anyway , here is the MDF / PINE frame






The 3D design did come in handy now, easily got all the measurments from the design and was sent to the ALU vendor.






So what have we got? 12x12 mm square rod ..






And 2mm ALU panel ..






First sized up one of the major defining elements, the massive BlackIce GT 560 Extreme !






It should fit with a couple of mm left after the rods have been placed, we will see !











I already have most of the hardware so a quick test fitting to see how she goes ..











Only had green and 120mm enermax fans , they will be exchanged for 140mm red's !

One of the toughest things (IMO) to do if finding the right locations for the fan holes and screws ..






Couple of hours later, and a whole lot of sanding and filing ...




















Couple of hours later, man that aluminium works great !






And the final state for tonight, got a good day tomorrow also ! Will be traveling to Nixjuh (30KM) and work on the frame from there. He has got something very (VERY) cool to show !











And the monolith is born, Imagine all black alu and red enermax behind the rad ... Could look cool I think !






Laters !


----------



## ASPHIAX (Dec 11, 2011)

At the moderation team, as I am building this baby with another user, can he be added as a topic starter also


----------



## Nixjuh (Dec 11, 2011)

Hi everybody,
First of all I will introduce myself a little and tell you my place in this build. I ran into Asphiax when I came looking for the EURISKO. Then we started talking about our passion for SCI-FI and came up with the idea for this build. The first weeks we only did a lot of brainstorming to come up with a good and unique concept. As you saw in the start post above, Asphiax made some awesome 3D renders and started building the case. Yesterday I saw it for the first time and it really shows some craftsmanship and quality! This case will be about the fun of building and learning new skills.

And this is where I come in, I will be doing most of the artwork on the outside of the case. There will be 10 engravings on the outside of the case, which will all resemble a scene from the movie. Also there will be some real 3D features on the outside, but that’s something for later (hence the censored on the photo) But remember, this is just a mock-up for the placing and the content of the engravings, the final engravings will not feature shadow or colors or anything ofcourse.

We want to give our special thanks to Simon Atkinson, who let us use some of his artwork for the engravings, he does some amazing artwork, model making and drawing! Be sure to check out his website

Today we will show you our plans for the engravings so here we go!

This is a 3D render of the case including the outside casing.




The front will show a picture of the apes touching the monolith, and the astronaut inside a tunnel.




On the top we will have an engraving of the Discovery 1.




And in the back it will feature the rising moon and the astronaut inside the centrifuge in Discovery 1.




Now for the two largest panels.
The one on the back of the motherboard plate will be fully covered and show a picture of earth, the star-child looking down to earth and station V shooting out the Orion spacecraft




And the last but most certainly not least side will have a plexiglass window in the shapes of some tears in the metal. This has to do with our own chimera, in which the ape finally manages to damage the monolith. Hence the theme “The rise and fall of men”.  It will also feature an engraving of the EVA .




And an overall layout of all the engravings to give you a better understanding.




And the final feature will stay a mystery for now,  but we will keep you posted!


----------



## INSTG8R (Dec 11, 2011)

Very Cool! Subbed and look forward to the progress.


----------



## qubit (Dec 11, 2011)

*2001 - A Case Modyssey* - I love the name!

And welcome to TPU.


----------



## ASPHIAX (Dec 11, 2011)

INSTG8R said:


> Very Cool! Subbed and look forward to the progress.



Thanks ! We will update regularly !



qubit said:


> *2001 - A Case Modyssey* - I love the name!
> 
> And welcome to TPU.



Thanks, we thought it be appropriate !
And thanks again, was leeching for some time, finally *have something to share, lol!


----------



## Chryonn (Dec 12, 2011)

I am a HUGE fan of the films and books, and i can't wait to see this finished!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 12, 2011)

This is very cool.  One of the best movies ever period.  Not just SciFi.

Interesting design. Looking forward to more.


----------



## ASPHIAX (Dec 12, 2011)

Chryonn said:


> I am a HUGE fan of the films and books, and i can't wait to see this finished!





PopcornMachine said:


> This is very cool.  One of the best movies ever period.  Not just SciFi.
> 
> Interesting design. Looking forward to more.



Thanks, we will try our best to do them honour!


----------



## DannibusX (Dec 14, 2011)

I love the films.

Greatest name for a case mod ever.  I'm following for sure.


----------



## Nixjuh (Dec 14, 2011)

So here we are with another update!

We wanted to keep a little surprise, instead of give all away in the first post.
The monolith will be standing on a baseplate. On that plate, in the place where we put the “censored” in the picture we will put an ape.

First of all, I see you think….. an ape?!?  Remember the sequence in which the ape gets evolved by touching the monolith? The idea behind the monkey and the tear in the monolith comes from the human nature to break the things we don’t understand. Kubrick and Clark pictured Dave Bowman as our ambassador in the alien world, but what if we actually managed to break the thing…..??

Asphiax found this awesome picture online, and we just had to use it in some way.




 In one hand he will be holding a stone tool (which will function as the power button of the pc) and in the other he holds a broken bone.
To start building the model, which I made in clay. We bought a wireframe and shaped it.




Then I put lumps of clay on it to get the basic shape. This was the first time I worked with clay, and at this point I really thought “what have I got myself into?”




But after a few hours of work it started to take shape like I wanted.




Then I made the hands and the upper body.




And put on the head.




This is where the wire to the mainbord goes.




So here is the final model, it only needs painting to be done, before we can place it on the baseplate.





And today I went to the store to buy some tools to get started on the engravings! Don’t really know what to use yet, so I bought some engraving tools for the Dremel multitool, but I also bought a special engravings machine. So this weekend we will start working on that!




Until the next update!


----------



## DanishDevil (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like a really in-depth and detailed theme build! Subbed.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 14, 2011)

/sub


you 2 are crazy talented great work so far!


----------



## Nixjuh (Dec 14, 2011)

DanishDevil said:


> Looks like a really in-depth and detailed theme build! Subbed.



Thanks! we really want to pay attention to the details


Solaris17 said:


> /sub
> 
> 
> you 2 are crazy talented great work so far!



Thank you a loot!


----------



## PopcornMachine (Dec 14, 2011)

I like the proto-human.  Very cool.


----------



## Sinzia (Dec 14, 2011)

in for subbing, I love the idea and look you two are going for!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 15, 2011)

You guys have some mad skills!! 

I'm a big fan of this movie, gotta love the Voyager posters in the background also! 

Thanks so much for sharing this awesome project with us, I just subscribed to this thread, best of luck with your project


----------



## ASPHIAX (Dec 15, 2011)

The Poster are the designs I worked from for my previous build the USS EURISKO - Intrepid Mark II Class>


----------



## micropage7 (Dec 15, 2011)

wow, it looks pretty good
tall casing with alot of detail
sub


----------



## mediasorcerer (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow very interesting, ive worked with clay nearly all my  my life, not long ago i hand made a full size djembi drum out of clay no joke, it sounded great too.I love sculpting , great post to be able to see your work, not so sure you can fire clay with wire in it, unless its some sort of self setting clay, otherwise if you dont fire clay in a kiln, its very weak and brittle, easy to crumble.

Im sure your aware of that tho, love both 2001 and the sequel although many dont appreciate the sequel as much as the original.

Stellar idea mon, done a very nice job too,inspiring, thanx.


----------



## Nixjuh (Dec 15, 2011)

PopcornMachine said:


> I like the proto-human.  Very cool.





Sinzia said:


> in for subbing, I love the idea and look you two are going for!





15th Warlock said:


> You guys have some mad skills!!
> 
> I'm a big fan of this movie, gotta love the Voyager posters in the background also!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing this awesome project with us, I just subscribed to this thread, best of luck with your project





micropage7 said:


> wow, it looks pretty good
> tall casing with alot of detail
> sub



Thanks to all of you!  



mediasorcerer said:


> Wow very interesting, ive worked with clay nearly all my  my life, not long ago i hand made a full size djembi drum out of clay no joke, it sounded great too.I love sculpting , great post to be able to see your work, not so sure you can fire clay with wire in it, unless its some sort of self setting clay, otherwise if you dont fire clay in a kiln, its very weak and brittle, easy to crumble.
> 
> Im sure your aware of that tho, love both 2001 and the sequel although many dont appreciate the sequel as much as the original.
> 
> Stellar idea mon, done a very nice job too,inspiring, thanx.



Wow cool! I can imagine that's a pretty precise job building a djembi drum 
And then to get a good sound of it when it's done must be a good reward!

We used clay that drys in the air, no need to bake, just keep it wet when you are working on it and it will stay flexible. Next time I just need to put it in a room that is a little bit more moist. It dried a little too fast so it showed some cracks, but I managed to fix those pretty well 

Mostly we chose that because we don't have a kiln to bake the clay, and probably the wire would melt too!


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 15, 2011)

ASPHIAX said:


> The Poster are the designs I worked from for my previous build the USS EURISKO - Intrepid Mark II Class>
> http://asphiax.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/1.jpg?w=590&h=330



You guys are real artists  you should work for a special FX company, not many ppl left who work on real world models as detailed as yours, I truly appreciate you guys sharing a snippet of your awesome work


----------



## ASPHIAX (Dec 15, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> You guys are real artists  you should work for a special FX company, not many ppl left who work on real world models as detailed as yours, I truly appreciate you guys sharing a snippet of your awesome work



Thanks man 
I am working on a 3 feet long NAS in the shape of the Resurrection ship from Battlestar Galactica and on the design stages of a 3 feet watercooled Deep Space 9 ..
Just need to find the time to work on them !
Look here for other stuff I am working on ! 
www.asphiax.wordpress.com


----------



## 15th Warlock (Dec 15, 2011)

ASPHIAX said:


> Thanks man
> I am working on a 3 feet long NAS in the shape of the Resurrection ship from Battlestar Galactica and on the design stages of a 3 feet watercooled Deep Space 9 ..
> Just need to find the time to work on them !
> Look here for other stuff I am working on !
> www.asphiax.wordpress.com



Thanks for the link, I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who's admiring your work right now; congratulations, you show a level of dedication to detail seldom found, takes me back to a time before daily mundane activities interfered with my passion for all things Sci-Fi; thank you so much for sharing


----------



## mediasorcerer (Dec 15, 2011)

Nixjuh said:


> Thanks to all of you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




a ha! i figured you were using non firing clay, just had to enquire tho incase , the wire armiture is a good idea to maintain rigidity, you couldnt do that with normal kiln clay though, it would cause the figurine to crack due to the metal having different thermal characteristics and air pockets/expansion .Yeh the djembi is mad, its about half an inch thick , couple of feet tall, quite wide at the top,just like a wooden one cept clay, i made my own skin and tied it off with cord and wooden blocks to tighten.

Bloody good one, there is no revelation on this earth higher than art and music i believe.
Hope you update this post soon with more pics.


----------



## ASPHIAX (Dec 16, 2011)

15th Warlock said:


> you show a level of dedication to detail seldom found



 Thank you !
I know how the mundain stuff tends to creep up!
Between work, wife and 16 month old daughter its sometimes hard to find any time to get anything done. Luckily I have a wife who (besides from thinking I am nuts) is starting to appreciate the stuff I am building - Building the led Atlantis lamp kinda helped there aswell, lol. So she takes care of my chores (?) when I really need to work on the builds. Bless her!


----------



## BumbleBee (Dec 16, 2011)

very nice


----------



## ASPHIAX (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi All,

Here's another build update!

But First I can announce a couple of sponsors !

Asus is going to help us with a Corsshair IV Formula motherboard





EKWB is gonna help us with the Full watercooling setup including motherboard, CPU, Ram and GTX580's





My favorite webshop for watercooling supplies Highflow is gonnan pitch in also ! Thanks Freddy !





Lamptron is going to help us by supplying the powerfull touch fan controller needed to control the fans! 





The best group on facebook for your SCIFI Obsessive Creation Disorder. We have over 50 Star Wars, Star Trek, BSG, Alien and other SCIFI Mods. Join us and share your SCIFI creations !!!






Ok Now to the build !!!

The Enermax fans have arrived !  140mm of Red eyecandy !







Fitted the whole rad and fans in the tight space designed for it. It fits upto the mm! 






 I need to extend the Fan cables to the fan controller, but I was expecting that !






 I am looking for a company that can laser me a sweet red plexi 560 fangrill with a design I made.






 Another major obstacle, I need to get the exact position of the fans drawn out correctly. This proved to be a time consuming exersize.






 Here are the chambers for the PSU (right) and the intake Fans (left)






 With the fan holes very roughly cut out, I decided to do a quick testfitting to see how they would look within the whole design.

The 2 x GTX 580's have not been fitted with the EKWB blocks , hoping they will arrive soon !!!






 I used a temp motherboard for the fitting and a stack of books to resemble the reservoir !

The real motherboard will be sent ASAP by ASUS






Get set, ready .... GO !!! Here's to a couple of hours filing !






Nom, Nom .... Enermax !!!






 A quick test if they all worked before I close up the Rad compartment !






 And here is the final status of today ! I need to put in more M4 screws to tighten it up but that's for next time, now to grab a couple of beers !












 Oh yeah, I made this picture to show you how the plexiglas window will be placed. With the hood off, it will deliver a perfect look into the case !






 Until next time !


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Dec 17, 2011)

Insane build, absolutely fantastic, I am just gutted I have to wait for the next update and set of pics, dammit, work faster!!!


----------



## ASPHIAX (Dec 18, 2011)

*singing christmas carol*
Its the season to be mod-ding , la..lala..lala .... .... lala....la.....la

Got some vacation coming my way so hope to proceed more quickly !


----------



## Nixjuh (Dec 20, 2011)

So here’s a little teaser.

Today the mailman arrived at my door and brought me a package. After I was done with it, it looked like this:





More about this in our next update!


----------



## ASPHIAX (Dec 26, 2011)

The 2001 – A Case Modyssey is made possible with the help from the following sponsors !

Asus is going to help us with a Corsshair IV Formula motherboard





EKWB is gonna help us with the Full watercooling setup including motherboard, CPU, Ram and GTX580's





My favorite webshop for watercooling supplies Highflow is gonnan pitch in also ! Thanks Freddy !





Lamptron is going to help us by supplying the powerfull touch fan controller needed to control the fans! 





The best group on facebook for your SCIFI Obsessive Creation Disorder. We have over 50 Star Wars, Star Trek, BSG, Alien and other SCIFI Mods. Join us and share your SCIFI creations !!!







Hi all,

First of all a very merry xmas and a happy new year to you and yours!

So after gaining conscience again after the first of a set of 3 billion calory dinners, I found some time to post this work!

The fitting between the rad and the fancover is designed to be very tight fit!






I have made the window frame. Did some mayor thinking to make sure the window wont stick out to much an this is what is has become. I made an internal window support onto wihich the plexi will rest. Then there will be  a 2 mm cover placed over it. By doing so I had to make sure the sides would be even and had to place thin strips of alu.
















For a test fitting i used alu to show the cover I have designed. this will be made of black plexi to go with the black powdercoated alu.
















Dont know if i did myself a favor here, the motherboard “space” is designed to fit upton the mm. Just hoping the Crosshair has the exact same size as my test board. (i do have 10 mm of cleareance by moving it to the left)






For a test with the plexi HAL memory modules I used some 10mm clear I had laying round.











It kinda looks ok, but it needs refinement. I think I will use 6 or 8 mm modules and they will be placed closer together.
















Ok That was it for this update, untill soon !

ASPHIAX


----------



## ASPHIAX (Jan 1, 2012)

Different build, but I just finished the USS EURISKO - Intrepid Mark II Class Build after 13 months !




Now on with the Modyssey !


----------



## digibucc (Jan 1, 2012)

as though the name wasn't good enough, this is a truly epic build. I LOVE IT! the thought that went into every bit is crazy detailed. great job guys!!!


----------



## ASPHIAX (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks man ! We love detailed !
Hope to have something new soon, rebuilding my workshop atm and Nix is abroad for the holidays!


----------



## mATrIxLord (Jan 4, 2012)

this build is f***ing awesome!!! subed to see moar pics....


----------



## ASPHIAX (Jan 21, 2012)

The 2001 – A Case Modyssey is made possible with the help from the following sponsors !

Asus is going to help us with a Corsshair IV Formula motherboard





EKWB is gonna help us with the Full watercooling setup including motherboard, CPU, Ram and GTX580's





My favorite webshop for watercooling supplies Highflow is gonnan pitch in also ! Thanks Freddy !





Lamptron is going to help us by supplying the powerfull touch fan controller needed to control the fans! 





The best group on facebook for your SCIFI Obsessive Creation Disorder. We have over 50 Star Wars, Star Trek, BSG, Alien and other SCIFI Mods. Join us and share your SCIFI creations !!!






Hi all, 

Here is a long overdue update. Finally got a big part of the hardware in house! Xmas vacation, Logistical issues, Chinese new year it all added up to this untypical long pauze for the next update!

Lamptron has supported the Modyssey by delivering us a Touch Fan controller and a noise reduction set!










30 watts per channel ! Thats powerfull !!










Next is the major contribution from EKWB! Gregor thanks for the help and the serious kickass products. That's one cool monkey now !










From left to right we have the EK-Supreme HF CPU waterblock, the EK-RAM Dominator X4 and the EK-D5 X-TOP Rev 2





EK-FC 580 GTX + waterblocks 





The Monket is surrounded by GPU Power fitted with EK Backplates





Asus helped us with a crosshair IV Formula motherboard. Guys thanks!




















So I made a couple of plexi standoffs and mounted the board and the 580's. Also placed the CPU and RAM waterblocks where they will go.





That was it for this afternoon, I will be posting the design we worked out for the interior vinyl sticker that will go over the RED UV Reactive plexi I have ordered from Highflow. This and the ram, coolant, hose and a bunch of other stuff will arrive later this week, so expect updates regularly again! 

ASPHIAX


----------



## PopcornMachine (Jan 21, 2012)

Got some cool new stuff there. Thanks for the pics.


----------



## FACEoSPADES (Jan 22, 2012)

just joined the forums and gotta say that is gonna be amazing. I am in the process of building my first rig and i just bought that same motherboard. Looks amazing, good job


----------



## ASPHIAX (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks guys !


----------



## ASPHIAX (Jan 22, 2012)

Here is the Interior Vinyl Design.

Just like the titel states we will be using black vinyl stickers over red UV reactive plexiglass to cover all but the most attractive parts of the hardware.

The plexi modules will be sticking out of the plexiglass like if they were disconnected but still illuminated.

The picture of Kubrick and Clark on the set of 2001 will be engraved into the clear plexiglass reservoir which will be filled with red UV coolant.





Here is the design with the HAL 9000 interface installed. The HAL 9000 interface will be made of 10mm thick plexiglass covering the GPU’s. They are watercooled so there will not be too much heat generated there and with the 140mm fan blowing alomost directly into the ventilation shafts at the connector side of the GPU’s we will have some airflow there.





Here we have it integrated into a picture of the case. There are several issues with this picture offcourse. The plexi cover plates will come too about half of the depth of the case.





In case your wondering, the red round elements in the vinyl are bitspower fillports adapted for passthrough. This is where the tubing will go through the plexi and alu.

The black square next to the reservoir with the picture is the EKWB top for the Laing 655 pump





Ok and now we need your help! In the yellow circle there is a text that should describe what the underlying plexi modules do.

We couldnt think of a good text to put there. We had : Led Panel Illuminator, Lifesupport enabler, Coffeemaker so you see we’re running a bit low on idea’s there.

Let me know what you think should be there and we might just put it there !


----------



## Mr McC (Jan 22, 2012)

A work of art.


----------



## ASPHIAX (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks man !
With the red uv plexi behind it I think it will look sweet!


----------



## angelhunter (Jan 23, 2012)

have you decided what to make "hal's eye" of ? To me it always looked like the dome of a security camera with a big red led in the center. most of those domes come in clear to black tint and some smoke colored. just a thought i had for u. be neat to see you build it with a small webcam in it so you can see what hal sees on your desktop LOL


----------



## angelhunter (Jan 23, 2012)

btw  as per the yellow circled area maybe I/O controller interface, backup memory, GPU memory, ASPHIAX MEM BANK


----------



## ASPHIAX (Jan 23, 2012)

angelhunter said:


> have you decided what to make "hal's eye" of ? To me it always looked like the dome of a security camera with a big red led in the center. most of those domes come in clear to black tint and some smoke colored. just a thought i had for u. be neat to see you build it with a small webcam in it so you can see what hal sees on your desktop LOL


Yeah, we have several broken camera lenzes to work with, but the depth is gonna be an issue due to the sli connector behind it. A camera dome is also a good idea, we'll take that along in the brianstorm sessions. We also had the idea of the red led!



angelhunter said:


> btw  as per the yellow circled area maybe I/O controller interface, backup memory, GPU memory, ASPHIAX MEM BANK


Hahaha, It would be ASPHIAX / Nixjuh MEM BANK then but I like your thinking !


----------



## Cuzza (Jan 23, 2012)

OMG this is coooooooooool

You should have button on top that makes it talk like HAL. Or better, a motion sensor so anyone comes too close gets a "Just what do you think you're doing, Dave? " And then, when you press the power button to turn it off, "I'm sorry, Dave. I'm afraid I can't do that. " and then, "I know that you and Frank were planning to disconnect me, and I'm afraid that's something I cannot allow to happen. "

I could go on, rofl freaky computers


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 23, 2012)

very nice! 

BSG? Stargate?


----------



## ASPHIAX (Jan 23, 2012)

Cuzza said:


> OMG this is coooooooooool
> 
> You should have button on top that makes it talk like HAL. Or better, a motion sensor so anyone comes too close gets a "Just what do you think you're doing, Dave? " And then, when you press the power button to turn it off, "I'm sorry, Dave. I'm afraid I can't do that. " and then, "I know that you and Frank were planning to disconnect me, and I'm afraid that's something I cannot allow to happen. "
> 
> I could go on, rofl freaky computers



LOL, We are looking into this! 



BumbleBee said:


> very nice!
> 
> BSG? Stargate?


Thanks!
What do you mean BSG and Stargate?
I have a BSG project standing in teh queue. 
Its called the Cylon Resurrection NAS and I actually would be building her instead of the Modyssey if the prices of the HDD's didnt explode due to the flooded factory.


----------



## ASPHIAX (Jan 24, 2012)

*Poll: What Text should there be on the Interior Design*

[*]I/O controller interface

[*]Backup memory

[*]GPU memory

[*]ASPHIAX/NIX MEM BANK

[*]A.I Logic Core

[*]Coffeemaker

[*]Sequence Initialiser

[*]Logic Unit Restricted Entry

[*]Heuristics Interface 

[sup]Tussenstand:[/sup]





[sup]Ook een poll maken? Klik hier[/sup]


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2012)

I was thinking a chrome case with a red light that moves left to right, right to left 

for Stargate you could do some crazy organic Wraith thing

nevermind i'll shut up lol


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 24, 2012)

WOW! Great design and an AWESOME theme! Thank's for sharing the build process, can't wait to see the finished product! subbed


----------



## ASPHIAX (Jan 24, 2012)

BumbleBee said:


> I was thinking a chrome case with a red light that moves left to right, right to left
> 
> for Stargate you could do some crazy organic Wraith thing
> 
> nevermind i'll shut up lol



Dont ! I love outside the box thinking !
I have been working on a desanto cylon (desanto was the guy that lost the bid for the graphical work on BSG) here's a picture of it ! 




Imagine the mesh inside some chromed work, case flips open from the side with a mini itx and a decent GPU with flex pci-e cable. Abandoned the design for other pressing designs ...



m1dg3t said:


> WOW! Great design and an AWESOME theme! Thank's for sharing the build process, can't wait to see the finished product! subbed


Thanks man, I hope it will get other people to build SCIFI scratchies also !


----------



## m1dg3t (Jan 26, 2012)

You are a visionary! A case done in that style would be epic! Mad skill's needed to shape the metal


----------



## ASPHIAX (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi All, 

Wohoo! We got our first nomination in : Mod-Of-The-Month at BT. Thanks! 

So I got the order from my favorite watercooling webshop Highflow in! 






We got the AMD 1100T processor, the dominator RAM, some fesser UV red coolant, some UV red plexi, some UV red tubing some UV leds for testing, Another enermax 140 Apolish fan and the Laing DC655 pump. 




















So I started making the cardboard template for the red UV plexi after I made the plexiglas frame for the HAL9000 interface. More on that will follow later in a seperate post. 





I will use scrap pieces of aluminum to support the plexiglass.





Full cover plate will be made of 2 pieces of plexi. I cant place the plexi over the hardware if it was made of 1 piece. Will use the vinyl sticker to cover the connection point.





Placed the RAM and the CPU to see if the design still is ok





With the lighting. 





So I have concluded the poll for the text on the vinyl sticker. 




*Sequence Initialiser* it is. 
Thanks to you all for voting !
There were some other nice ones that might find their way into the build at other points!

Thanks for watching !


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 7, 2012)

Very nice! Was going to ask for an update but here it is  I like everything except the Fesser coolant but i guess you didn't pay for it so ya. Just make sure they keep you topped up because you will prolly end up flushing it out quite often. 

CONGRATULATION's on your nomination


----------



## ASPHIAX (Feb 7, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Very nice! Was going to ask for an update but here it is  I like everything except the Fesser coolant but i guess you didn't pay for it so ya. Just make sure they keep you topped up because you will prolly end up flushing it out quite often.
> 
> CONGRATULATION's on your nomination



Thanks man! Its my second and Nix his first so we must be doing something right !

I wish I didnt have to pay for it, lol! The whole order came with a discount but there's still a whole bunch of my own cash going into this build.


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 7, 2012)

Ouch! that Fesser stuff is NOT worth the $$$ IMHO of course, seen to many thread's were it has gunked up someone's loop. I'd try to send it back and use the $$$ for something else, you have the red tubing/lighting for effect anyways  You guy's seem to be on the right track to successfull modding career's, many more accolade's should follow


----------



## ASPHIAX (Feb 12, 2012)

The 2001 – A Case Modyssey is made possible with the help from the following sponsors !

Asus is going to help us with a Corsshair IV Formula motherboard





EKWB is gonna help us with the Full watercooling setup including motherboard, CPU, Ram and GTX580's





My favorite webshop for watercooling supplies Highflow is gonnan pitch in also ! Thanks Freddy !





Lamptron is going to help us by supplying the powerfull touch fan controller needed to control the fans! 





Coolermaster has sent us a 1200W silent gold PSU! Thanks so much guys !





The best group on facebook for your SCIFI Obsessive Creation Disorder. We have over 50 Star Wars, Star Trek, BSG, Alien and other SCIFI Mods. Join us and share your SCIFI creations !!!







Hi All,

Here is a short update. Waiting for the plexi innerframe to arrive from the cutter, I decided to make the intake fan. This 140mm fan will blow fresh air directly into the ventilation slots of the GTX’s. This will help in keeping the temps down in the HAL 9000!






 Also cut the passthrough for the PSU cables. This hole will be under the plexi coverplate so it could be nice and large!












[/IMG]

 Placed the 1200W coolermaster PSU and the plate that will devide the case intake and the psu intake.











One small problem. The connector for the powerplug and the on/off switch were in the way. So had to void the warranty of the psu, cut the side out and rerouted the connectors to the other side of the psu.






 Replaced the side with a piece of mesh. Remember the connect the ground if you do this !






 Got a special design for the radgrill. 2 layers of special lasered UV red plexi! More about that soon!


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank's for the update! Look's like it's coming along nicely, i like the little change's you are making to improve efficiency 

Glad to see you've picked up some sponsorship! Handling a project like this is work enough but to pay for it all would make thing's that much more difficult, plus it is going to be an AMAZING showpiece for the product's used  

Keep up the great work!


----------



## ASPHIAX (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks man !
I always try to incorporate feedback I get from the forums!


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 12, 2012)

Unfortunately i have nothing to offer other than positive reinforcement, i need to have something in my hand's & in front of my face for my imagination to start working 

Did you end up keeping the Fesser fluid or did you send it back?


----------



## ASPHIAX (Feb 12, 2012)

Hahaha, no probs ! Positive reinforcement is always welcome !


----------



## Cybrnook (Feb 12, 2012)

Sub'd


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 12, 2012)

ASPHIAX said:


> Hahaha, no probs ! Positive reinforcement is always welcome !



Judging from what i've seen so far there'll be lot's more to come! 

What about the Fesser fluid? Did you end up keeping it?


----------



## PopcornMachine (Feb 12, 2012)

Really starting to look like a monolith.


----------



## ASPHIAX (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks guys !


----------



## jaredpace (Feb 13, 2012)

This is the coolest case ive ever seen!  Keep it going with the updates, and thanks.  Great work.


----------



## ASPHIAX (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks man! Can wait for the 72 plexi modules to arrive and send the case to the powder coater !


----------



## ASPHIAX (Feb 13, 2012)

OMG! Its full of ... Enermax Fans !

http://youtu.be/z1X9PYHPXxA


----------



## ASPHIAX (Feb 13, 2012)

Hello all,

To keep the pace, here is another small build update.

This week the plexi arrives (hopefully) and that means I can finish the interior. So better close her up then and make sure everything is still working. 
Sorry for the crappy quality of the first pictures, they were made with my BB.































Cant wait to plave the red UV reactive radgrill here !! 






Just to be ahead of you perfectionists out there, I intentionally left the window covered with fatty fingers so you’d see there is a window there ! LOL!

Laters


----------



## ASPHIAX (Feb 13, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Judging from what i've seen so far there'll be lot's more to come!
> 
> What about the Fesser fluid? Did you end up keeping it?



I have ditched the fesser fluid! Been reading up and there are a lot of reports (and pics!) of the crap they leave in your loops. Thanks for the headsup man ! 
Trying to get Aquacool UV reactive, but it aint cheap!


----------



## m1dg3t (Feb 20, 2012)

ASPHIAX said:


> I have ditched the fesser fluid! Been reading up and there are a lot of reports (and pics!) of the crap they leave in your loops. Thanks for the headsup man !
> Trying to get Aquacool UV reactive, but it aint cheap!



N/P Glad you decided against it, it's more trouble than it's worth. Look's like it's really starting to take form! Those red fan's give a pretty wicked effect! Nice choice 

Is there going to be something covering up the wiring for the fan's? Could you not have run them in behind the fan header down into the PSU bay instead of out front & down? Judging by the size of the hole there you have other plan's for it but my curiousity has got the better of me lol Prolly going to run some coolant tube's there aren't ya?

Keep up the good work! Don't rush, we prefer quality over quantity


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm sorry Dave, I cant let your thread die.


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey ASPHIAX how you making out? Any update's for us


----------



## ASPHIAX (Mar 6, 2012)

m1dg3t said:


> Hey ASPHIAX how you making out? Any update's for us



Yeah but unfortunately not a good one !
After having troubles with delivery of the plexiglasrods to the cutter (took 2 weeks), the rods bent because of the heat of the laser so we had to get creative and glued several layers of plexi together to get the desired thickness, the plexi arrived today .... IN PIECES !!!!






Now we are going to claim back from PostNL, redo the work etc etc ...


----------



## theJesus (Mar 6, 2012)

Ouch!  Yup, I'd be tearin' that courier a new one for sure.


----------



## ASPHIAX (Mar 6, 2012)

Its 3mm UV reactive and 15mm RODS
There had to be some real rough handling for it to break like that.
Shattered on 1 side and broken on the other. 
Klootzakken !!!


----------



## de.das.dude (Mar 6, 2012)

sub


----------



## m1dg3t (Mar 8, 2012)

Shit ASPHIAX! Suck's to hear about your problem's, hopefully those guy's @ the shipper's get off their butt's and get that sorted for you ASAFP! Maybe you need to remind them the stuff inside is very very VERY VERY fragile  

Is there anyway to lower the temp on the laser if you need to make new piece's? If they can't is there any other way to cut the plexiglass?

Hopefully you get some better luck man


----------



## lilkiduno (Mar 10, 2012)

read threw all of this and am quite amazed at your work. I will be following this tread close. As for the shippers working for UPS I tell you I would have wrapped the peices in large bubble wrap just as a pre-caution. Sadly enough I have seen all the "your not susposted to do that's"

good luck with your build and hopefully everything gets sorted out and you get some compensation for all the work and money it takes to get your custom peices made!


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 4, 2012)

Hey ASPHIAX how you been man? Hope everything is OK? We haven't seen you for a while and we'd like to know how you made out with those thing's? Hopefully all is well and we can see some more awesomeness soon!


----------



## theJesus (Apr 4, 2012)

Damn it, m1dg3t, you got me excited for nothing


----------



## m1dg3t (Apr 4, 2012)

theJesus said:


> Damn it, m1dg3t, you got me excited for nothing



What you talkin' 'bout Willis? 

Wasn't my intention to get you going, was hoping to get ASPHIAX going!  This build is full of w1n and i'd really like to see our friend bring it to completion


----------



## Cuzza (Apr 4, 2012)

My man, how are things going with the sound effects etc? Looks fantastic otherwise!


----------



## ASPHIAX (Apr 19, 2012)

Now with the AT-AT almost finished its time to take care of another build I was doing.
Sometimes its a good thing to step away from a build for a while and then return to it.
We decided to change some things as you will see in the new render video.
Nix is making a kickass compilation of the scenes to put on the base right now !
Let us know what you think !

2001 - A Case Modyssey - New render


----------



## ASPHIAX (Apr 20, 2012)

Because of this new setup we are able to move the monkey around and place it on the other side. That was the main reason why we couldnt have a door or a window that can open, the monkey was in the way. Now that has been changed i can start looking at a way to close it up completely. 
A door would be cool but the hinges will be visible and that's a no-no. A door would also need to put somewhere when its opened meaning i would have a large piece of material sticking out. Maybe the best way is to place a sort of film on the inside of the plexi and shut all the lights off, as the case is going to be powdercoated black it might be dark enough to pull off. 
Any idea's here would be greatly appreciated


----------



## m1dg3t (May 5, 2012)

Thanks for the update/s ASPHIAX, looking good! Can you not find reverse hinges or internal hinges, if they even exist?

Excuse the late reply, still VERY interested in your guy's mod so please keep us updated


----------



## m1dg3t (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey Asphiax hows it? Been a while since we seen you last, hope everything is going good! Hit us with an update if you can


----------



## m1dg3t (Jul 14, 2012)

The mod gods didn't get you, did they? ASPHIAX!!!!


----------

